# HTML validator Fehler



## fawad (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo an Alle!

Ich bekomme immer wieder diese Fehlermeldungen (VALIDATION OUTPUT: 2 ERRORS):


```
Line 99, column 7: end tag for "body" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified
Line 99, column 7: end tag for "html" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified
```

Obwohl alles passt..


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" xml:lang="de"> 
<head>
......
</head>
<body>
....
....
....
</body>
</html>
```

Woran liegt das?

Lg


----------



## superoelk (28. Juni 2011)

Hmm.. vielleicht würde es helfen zu sehen, was vor den beiden End-Tags steht. Hast du einen Link oder kannst du das gesamte Dokument posten?

Gruß


----------



## fawad (28. Juni 2011)

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd"> 
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" dir="ltr" xml:lang="de"> 
<head> 
<title>Test</title> 
 
<meta http-equiv="content-language" content="de" /> 
<meta http-equiv="cache-control" content="no-cache" /> 
 
<meta name="keywords" content="" /> 
<meta name="description" content="" /> 
 
<meta name="robots" content="index,follow" /> 
<meta name="language" content="de" /> 
<meta name="author" content="F.Nemani" /> 
<meta name="publisher" content="F.Nemani" /> 
<meta name="company" content="F.Nemani e.U" /> 
<meta name="page-topic" content="shopping" /> 
<meta name="reply-to" content="xx@xx.com" /> 
<meta name="distribution" content="global" /> 
<meta name="revisit-after" content="5" /> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-15" /> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Style-Type" content="text/css" /> 
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://www.shop-apple.at/templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" /> 
 
<meta name="generator" content="(c) by xtcModified ----- http://www.xtc-modified.org" /> 
<base href="http://www.shop-apple.at/" /> 
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/stylesheet.css" /> 
<script type="text/javascript"><!--
var selected;
var submitter = null;
 
function submitFunction() {
    submitter = 1;
}
function popupWindow(url) {
  window.open(url,'popupWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=yes,copyhistory=no,width=100,height=100,screenX=150,screenY=150,top=150,left=150')
}  
 
function selectRowEffect(object, buttonSelect) {
  if (!selected) {
    if (document.getElementById) {
      selected = document.getElementById('defaultSelected');
    } else {
      selected = document.all['defaultSelected'];
    }
  }
 
  if (selected) selected.className = 'moduleRow';
  object.className = 'moduleRowSelected';
  selected = object;
 
// one button is not an array
  if (document.getElementById('payment'[0])) {
    document.getElementById('payment'[buttonSelect]).checked=true;
  } else {
    //document.getElementById('payment'[selected]).checked=true;
  }
}
 
function rowOverEffect(object) {
  if (object.className == 'moduleRow') object.className = 'moduleRowOver';
}
 
function rowOutEffect(object) {
  if (object.className == 'moduleRowOver') object.className = 'moduleRow';
}
 
function popupImageWindow(url) {
  window.open(url,'popupImageWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=yes,copyhistory=no,width=100,height=100,screenX=150,screenY=150,top=150,left=150')
}
//--></script> 
<!--[if lte IE 7]>
<link href="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/css/patches/patch_3col_fixed.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<![endif]--> 
<script type="text/javascript" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/javascript/jquery-1.4.4.min.js"></script> 
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/css/plugins/slimbox2.css" /> 
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/css/plugins/jquerytools.css" /> 
<script type="text/javascript" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/javascript/plugins/slimbox2.js"></script> 
<script type="text/javascript" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/javascript/plugins/jquery.tools.min.js"></script> 
<script type="text/javascript" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/javascript/plugins/dom_ready.js"></script> 
</head> 
<body> 
 
 
 
<div class="page_margins"> 
	<div class="page"> 
 
    <div id="header"> 
  		<div id="topnav"> 
			 			 <a class="skip" href="#navigation" title="Direkt zur Navigation springen">Zur Navigation springen</a><span class="hideme">.</span> 
			 <a class="skip" href="#content" title="Direkt zum Inhalt springen">Zum Inhalt springen</a><span class="hideme">.</span> 
			 		</div> 
             <div style=" padding-top:35px; padding-bottom:0px; padding-right:5%; padding-left: 0%; float: right;"> 
             	<img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/email.png" border="0" alt="Kundenservice " /> 
             </div> 
             <a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/index.php"><img src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/img/s.png" alt="" id="companyLogo" /></a> 
    </div> 
 
        <div id="nav"> 
      <a id="navigation" name="navigation"></a> 
            <div id="nav_main"> 
        <ul> 
          <li id="current"><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/index.php"><span>Home</span></a></li> 
		      		                    <li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/logoff.php"><span>Abmelden</span></a></li> 
		        		      		                  <li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/account.php"><span>Ihr Konto</span></a></li> 
		      			     <li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/shopping_cart.php"><span>Warenkorb</span></a></li> 
			     <li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/checkout_shipping.php"><span>Kasse</span></a></li> 
		    </ul> 
      </div> 
    </div> 
            <div id="main"> 
      <div id="teaser" class="clearfix"> 
        <a href="http://www.shop-apple.at" class="headerNavigation">Startseite</a> &raquo; <a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/index.php" class="headerNavigation">Katalog</a> 
      </div> 
      
 
                  <div id="col1"> 
        <div id="col1_content" class="clearfix"> 
          
<div class="catList" id="box_categories"> 
	<h4>Kategorien</h4> 
	<div class="catListBody"> 
		<ul><li id="cidflyer"><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Flyer:::19.html">Flyer</a></li></ul> 
	</div> 
</div> 
<div class="boxInfoLS" id="box_content"> 
	<h4>Mehr &uuml;ber...</h4> 
	<div class="boxInfoBodyLS"> 
		<ul class="conandinfo"><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Druckdaten:_:1.html">Druckdaten</a></li><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Datenschutz:_:2.html">Datenschutz</a></li><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Unsere-AGB:_:3.html">Unsere AGB</a></li><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Kontakt:_:7.html">Kontakt</a></li><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Sitemap:_:8.html">Sitemap</a></li><li><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Impressum:_:4.html">Impressum</a></li></ul> 
	</div> 
</div> 
<div class="boxInfoLS" id="box_information"> 
	<h4>Zahlungsarten</h4> 
	<div class="boxInfoBodyLS"> 
    
		<p align="center"><img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/sofortueberweisung.gif" border="0" alt="Sofortüberweisung.de" /></p><br /> 
        <p align="center"><img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/icons/paypal.gif" border="0" alt="PayPal" /></p><br /> 
        <p align="center"> <img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/vorkasse_logo.gif" border="0" alt="Vorkassa" /></p> 
        
	</div> 
</div> 
 
          <!--
<div class="boxInfoLS" id="box_information">
	<h4>Informationen</h4>
	<div class="boxInfoBodyLS">
		
	</div>
</div>
<div class="boxInfoLS" id="box_add_a_quickie">
  
  <h4>Schnellkauf</h4>
  
  <div class="boxInfoBodyLS">
	<form id="quick_add" method="post" action="http://www.shop-apple.at/index.php?action=add_a_quickie">
	<p>Bitte geben Sie die Artikelnummer aus unserem Katalog ein.</p>
	<input type="text" name="quickie" size="19" /> <input type="image" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/buttons/german/button_add_quick.gif" alt="In den Korb legen" title=" In den Korb legen " />
	</form>
	</div>
	
</div>
<div class="boxInfoLS" id="box_search">
	<h4>Suche</h4>
	<div class="boxInfoBodyLS">
	<form id="quick_find" action="http://www.shop-apple.at/advanced_search_result.php" method="get">
	<p><input type="text" name="keywords" size="15" maxlength="30" /> <input type="image" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/buttons/german/button_quick_find.gif" alt="Suchen" title=" Suchen " /></p>
	
	<p><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/advanced_search.php">Erweiterte Suche &raquo;</a></p>
	</form>
	</div>
</div>--> 
		    </div> 
      </div> 
                   
	        <div id="col2"> 
        <div id="col2_content" class="clearfix"> 
          
<!-- cart has no content --> 
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_cart"> 
<h4><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/shopping_cart.php">Warenkorb</a></h4> 
  <div class="boxInfoBodyRS"> 
	<p>Ihr Warenkorb ist leer.</p> 
	</div> 
</div> 
 
 
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_admin"> 
  
  <h4>Admin Info</h4> 
	
  <div class="boxInfoBodyRS"> 
    <b>Statistik:</b><br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=0">Nicht best&auml;tigt</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=1">Offen</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=10">Offen PP wartend</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=2">In Bearbeitung</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=3">Versendet</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=4">Zahlung Offen</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=5">Druckdaten fehlen</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=9">Offen PP bezahlt</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=6">Lieferung angenommen</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=7">Auftrag gelöscht</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=8">PayPal Abbruch</a>: 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/orders.php?selected_box=customers&amp;status=11">PayPal abgelehnt</a>: 0<br />Kunden 1<br />Artikel 47<br />Bewertungen 0<br /><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/admin/start.php"><img src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/buttons/german/button_admin.gif" alt="Admin" width="121" height="18" /></a><br /> 
  </div> 
  
</div> 
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_whatsnew"> 
	<h4>Ihre Vorteile</h4> 
	<div class="boxInfoBodyRS"> 
    
    <p align="center"><img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/kostenlose_Lieferung.jpg" border="0" alt="Sofortüberweisung.de" /></p><br /> 
    <p align="center"><img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/ssl.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></p><br /> 
    <p align="center"><img  src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/bilder/testberichte.gif" border="0" alt="" /></p> 
    
	</div> 
</div> 
          <!--
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_whatsnew">
	<h4><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/products_new.php">Neue Artikel</a></h4>
	<div class="boxInfoBodyRS">
			<p class="centerContent"><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Flyer/120g-Offset-weiss/DIN-A3-29-7cm-x-42cm/1-000-Stk-Flyer-DIN-A3::54.html"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/images/product_images/thumbnail_images/54_0.jpg" alt="1.000 Stk. : Flyer DIN A3" class="imgCenter" /></a></p>
		<h1><a href="http://www.shop-apple.at/Flyer/120g-Offset-weiss/DIN-A3-29-7cm-x-42cm/1-000-Stk-Flyer-DIN-A3::54.html">1.000 Stk. : Flyer DIN A3</a></h1>
	<p class="boxTxtInd"> 196,56 EUR
	</p>
	<p class="boxTxtInd">inkl. 20 % MwSt. zzgl. <a target="_blank" href="http://www.shop-apple.at/popup_content.php?coID=1&amp;KeepThis=true&amp;TB_iframe=true&amp;height=400&amp;width=600" title="Information" class="thickbox">Versandkosten</a></p>
	</div>
</div>
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_newsletter">
<h4>Newsletter-Anmeldung</h4>
  <div class="boxInfoBodyRS">
	<form id="sign_in" action="http://www.shop-apple.at/newsletter.php" method="post">
	<p>E-Mail-Adresse<input type="text" name="email" size="19" maxlength="50" /></p>
	<p><input type="image" src="templates/YAML-xtc-1-8-0/buttons/german/button_login_small.gif" alt="Anmelden" title=" Anmelden " /></p>
 
	</form>
	</div>
</div> 
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_infobox">
<h4>Kundengruppe</h4>
  <div class="boxInfoBodyRS">
	<p class="centerContent"><img src="admin/images/icons/admin_status.gif" alt="" width="32" height="32" /><br />Kundengruppe: <b>Admin</b><br /></p>
	</div>
</div> 
           
<div class="boxInfoRS" id="box_manufacturers">
	<h4>Hersteller</h4>
	<div class="boxInfoBodyRS">
   
	</div>
</div>
--> 
        </div> 
      </div> 
                  
			      <div id="col3"> 
	    <div id="col3_content" class="clearfix"> 
                        <a id="content" name="content"></a> 
            
 
<h2>Online-Druckerei .at</h2> 
<p>Sch&ouml;n, dass Sie wieder da sind, <span class="greetUser">Herr&nbsp;Fawad&nbsp;Nemani!</span> M&ouml;chten Sie sich unsere <a style="text-decoration:underline;" href="http://www.shop-apple.at/products_new.php">neuen Artikel</a> ansehen?<br />

<br />

Dies ist die Standardinstallation von xtcModified. Alle dargestellten Produkte dienen zur Demonstration der Funktionsweise. Wenn Sie Produkte bestellen, so werden diese weder ausgeliefert, noch in Rechnung gestellt. </p> 
 
 
        </div> 
          		<div id="ie_clearing">&nbsp;</div> 
      </div> 
      
    </div> 
				    <div id="footer"> 
      &copy; 2011 Online-Druckerei s.at<br />	
     </div> 
      </div> 
</div> 
<div class="popup_overlay" id="overlay_frame"><div class="contentWrap"></div></div><div class="copyright">Online Druckerei im Internet.<br /> 
			Flyer drucken, Faltblätter drucken, Plakate drucken, Broschüren drucken<br /> 
			Briefbögen drucken, Visitenkarten drucken - Shopsystem: xt:Commerce GmbH</div><div class="parseTime">Parse Time: 0.152s</div></body></html>
```


----------



## CPoly (28. Juni 2011)

Ich kann deinen Code 1zu1 in den Validator kopieren und er validiert. http://validator.w3.org/check
Benutzt du einen anderen Validator?


----------



## ComFreek (28. Juni 2011)

Das ist seltsam, denn ich bekomme, wenn ich alles 1:1 in den W3C-Validator eingebe, einen Fehler und zwar:


> Line 270, Column 136: end tag for "html" omitted, but OMITTAG NO was specified
> …m: xt:Commerce GmbH</div><div class="parseTime">Parse Time: 0.152s</div></body>
> ?
> You may have neglected to close an element, or perhaps you meant to "self-close" an element, that is, ending it with "/>" instead of ">".


----------



## fawad (28. Juni 2011)

DANKE und SORRY
Online Shop war Offline und nur ich konnte es sehen, weil ich als Admin angemeldet war....

ich habe es kompl. vergessen aaach , deswegen ein validation war nicht erfolgreich.....

Danke 
Ich habe alle Fehler behoben...

Lg
Fawio


----------

